# Calcium nitrate



## Tanner. C (May 19, 2017)

Could I use this to supplement calcium for some of my paphs. I would think it would work well providing calcium and an easy uptake of nitrogen as well. oke:


----------



## John M (May 19, 2017)

When I use R.O. water, I add Calcium Nitrate to my fertilizer regimen. When I'm using water from a nearby stream, I no longer use the Cal N. There's already enough calcium in the stream water.


----------



## Ray (May 19, 2017)

Certainly, but keep your nitrogen concentration in mind when you do use it, or you might apply too much, resulting in leggy, weak plants. Just treat it as a 15.5-0-0-19Ca fertilizer.


----------



## gonewild (May 19, 2017)

Tanner. C said:


> Could I use this to supplement calcium for some of my paphs. I would think it would work well providing calcium and an easy uptake of nitrogen as well. oke:



I use calcium nitrate as the base for my fertilizer. It is one of the best nutrient sources.


----------

